# Uterus lining on fet



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

I am due to have an FET tomorrow, but I am not happy with the thichness of my uterus, it is 8mm. I have been told this is ok but has anyone else had a positive with it this thin?
Wishing for another miracle, can't believe how much.

With love & best wishes to everyone, this is a fantastic website, have spent hours on it over the years.

Bitsy Boo


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

didnt want to read and run.........

I've had lining's between 9mm and 14mm and im sure your clinic knows what they are doing and it will continue to thicken tonight   are you taking anything to thicken you lining or just relying on your natural cycle?

good luck for tomorrow sweetie    

love
Suze xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The minimum thickness of womb lining that a clinic looks for is 8mm so yours is fine 

I've read of ladies having thinner womb linings and getting BFPs.

I wouldn't worry hun as yours is already at 8mm which is perfectly fine but may even thicken up even more by time you have ET anyway.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

thank you so much both of you for replying. You have certainly been through the mill and really hope a miracle will happen for you two.
I was on asprin and heparin for eack IVF and throughout my pregnancy, I was just so lucky. It makes you think how on earth do people get pregnant, everything seems to have to be just right for it to happen.
Hope I have said the right thing, it really was great to have your replies.
Whatever happens tomorrow, happens. Thank you. I am on drugs still so might have got a bit thicker.

Lots and lots of luck.
Bitsy Boo x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

I have started on the progynova tablets today and they have told me they are looking for my lining to be at least 8mm before they consider ET so I don't think you should have anything to worry about

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am having DE and the clinic said 6 mm as a minimum  but I do have lining probelms, I will never get to 8mm. There are women who have got pregnant with linings thinner than 6 mm at ET

Good Luck
L x


----------

